# Easter Vacation?



## Angela (Apr 8, 2009)

So do you get any, and if you do what are your plans, I'm going to my grandparents summerhouse (Sumarbústað), and I'm gonna stay there for a while. What are your plans?


----------



## Flora (Apr 8, 2009)

I only get tomorrow through Monday off cause I go to weirdo private school. Oh well.

Doing nothing to my knowledge. Yay!


----------



## Tailsy (Apr 8, 2009)

I have this week and next week off.

Lots of studying to do, though. :(


----------



## spaekle (Apr 8, 2009)

I'm not even having a real Easter Dinner.

We're going to Red Lobster the day before Easter. xD

We were going to have a four-day weekend, but after a million snow days they made us come on Good Friday, so it's been shortened to three. In any event, I'm not going anywhere.


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Apr 8, 2009)

Today is the last day I must be dragged to school YUS.
Until the 20th but fffff.

Well, we don't celebrate Easter. Not even my Catholic parents. Meh.
So...nothing,really. Just stay here.


----------



## Ether's Bane (Apr 8, 2009)

Going to Borneo over the weekend. Yay!

EDIT: ninja'd


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Apr 8, 2009)

What what what who celebrates Easter anyway? I mean, the chocolate-flavored (it's most probably not made out of real chocolate, although they still call them chocolate) eggs taste _horrible_. And what are you supposed to celebrate on Easter? Am I supposed to eat pink bunnies?[/fob]

But, uh, I get next week off, but it's called "Spring Break". And I'm not doing anything of any importance, if that's what you want to know. 

Speaking of Easter, can anyone explain to me what bunnies and eggs have to do with Jesus?


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Apr 8, 2009)

^Really no idea. I do know it involves him dying and coming back baaah don't ask an agnostic these things

Quite frankly, it's just spring break.


----------



## Felidire (Apr 9, 2009)

I think I get two weeks off, and one of those weeks = me having to do work experience. </3
(plus a shitload of paperwork).


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Apr 9, 2009)

Flora and Ashes said:


> I only get tomorrow through Monday off cause I go to weirdo private school. Oh well.


_Only?_ I also get Friday and Monday off, and that's plenty. My friend in California doesn't even get Easter off.

One week? Two weeks? I wish... v_v


----------



## turbler (Apr 9, 2009)

I'm in the same spot as link008 ...


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Apr 9, 2009)

It's combined with my Spring Break.

cheapskates...


----------



## Angela (Apr 9, 2009)

Blastoise428 said:


> It's combined with my Spring Break.
> 
> cheapskates...


There should be some law against doing that.


----------



## Dannichu (Apr 9, 2009)

Crazy Linoone said:


> What what what who celebrates Easter anyway? I mean, the chocolate-flavored (it's most probably not made out of real chocolate, although they still call them chocolate) eggs taste _horrible_. And what are you supposed to celebrate on Easter? Am I supposed to eat pink bunnies?[/fob]
> 
> But, uh, I get next week off, but it's called "Spring Break". And I'm not doing anything of any importance, if that's what you want to know.
> 
> Speaking of Easter, can anyone explain to me what bunnies and eggs have to do with Jesus?


You get fake chocolate eggs? Woah, that's crazy o.o

Oh, the bunnies and eggs thing comes from the pagan fertility rituals that used to happen around springtime.

I don't finish till Good Friday (three weeks after all the other unis >>), but our term doesn't start again until the 10th of May. Except, I don't have to come back till my exams start, which means I can hang around at home till the start of June :DDD

No real plans; a lot of revision and sitting around in the sunshine will do me fine :)


----------



## Ice tiger (Apr 9, 2009)

I got last week off. :V It's because next week is testing for all the Sophomores, like me, if we don't pass it we can't graduate >: Jerks. 

I want a chocolate bunny on easter, I want to pick it's tasty little eyes off C: No really the eyes are delicious, unlike the rest of it :P


----------



## Flora (Apr 9, 2009)

link008 said:


> _Only?_ I also get Friday and Monday off, and that's plenty. My friend in California doesn't even get Easter off.
> 
> One week? Two weeks? I wish... v_v


I say only because I hear a lot of people saying that they had the whole week off.



Dannichu said:


> Oh, the bunnies and eggs thing comes from the pagan fertility rituals that used to happen around springtime.


Funny how a lot of traditions on Christian holidays come from pagan rituals.


----------



## foreign contaminant (Apr 9, 2009)

my break starts tomorrow afternoon. i don't know what i'm going to do; i'll probably sit around and read a lot, on top of planning for projects i have in three classes. i also need to find options for community service, for which the pickings are getting slim.


----------



## Mirry (Apr 9, 2009)

The only day I have off for "Easter break" is tomorrow (Good Friday). :( And on Easter Sunday I have to work 3pm-9pm. So I'm not really looking forward to Easter.


----------



## Pook (Apr 9, 2009)

Mine starts today, with Good Friday tomorrow, and a week of reading Romeo and Juliet.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Apr 9, 2009)

I did nothing but sit in front of my computer this week.

And that's my plan next week.


----------



## S. E. (Apr 9, 2009)

I get tommorrow, Good Friday, off, but that's it. 'Least it's something. Besides, I get Spring Break in May, so.


----------



## shiny jiggly (Apr 10, 2009)

I get Monday off because it's the end of the quarter. I'm probably just going to spend it like any other Sunday, except that I'll have a nice amount of chocolate at hand and I may search around for hard boiled eggs and leave the rest to the raccoons. The only reason I celebrate there strange holidays is for the candy and the fun.


----------



## nothing to see here (Apr 10, 2009)

My school's spring break was almost a month ago.  So I don't get any days off for Easter at all.

Of course, I haven't been to school any this week except on Monday... but that's because I've been sick, so I don't think that really counts as a "vacation."


----------



## Not Meowth (Apr 10, 2009)

Mine started at the beginning of this week and goes on until a week Monday. My plans involve a lot of sitting around doing nothing constructive whatsoever, though I really ought to be revising my arse off. Meh.


----------



## Angela (Apr 11, 2009)

Well I'm back from the summer house, I wish I could have been longer, but I have plans for tomorrow. :)


----------



## foreign contaminant (Apr 11, 2009)

been listening to music. what have i listened to..

-xtc, drums and wires
-atlas sound, let the blind lead those who can see but cannot feel
-xtc, white music
-m83, dead cities, red seas & lost ghosts
-phoenix, alphabetical
-lotus plaza, the floodlight collective
-sonic youth, daydream nation
-the second half of marquee moon

what have i learned..

-atlas sound is really good
-phoenix's third album is better than the first two (so far; listening as i type)
-daydream nation is still really good after these years
-xtc got inexplicably better after go 2
-lotus plaza is neat but i don't think lockett is as good without deerhunter as bradford (atlas sound) is
-marquee moon is still really good after not listening to it for months
-i thought i wouldn't like that m83 album because their later songs, where they basically worship 80s pop with shoegaze thrown in for good measure, are what i'm more familiar with; to my surprise, this album was actually much better than i expected.

my last.fm charts aren't very pronounced. they're also missing a lot of music that i haven't ripped to my computer yet. maybe that can be something i can do next week..

i'll probably pick up a book and start reading soon. either the crying of lot 49 or breakfast of champions. i also have hamlet for english.


----------



## Tarvos (Apr 11, 2009)

I just get a long weekend.

But I get a week at the end of April/beginning of May, because we have lots of holidays then: Queen's Day, Liberation Day, Remembrance Day.

And we get Ascension off, and Pentecost.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Apr 13, 2009)

Watershed said:


> I just get a long weekend.
> 
> But I get a week at the end of April/beginning of May, because we have lots of holidays then: Queen's Day, Liberation Day, Remembrance Day.
> 
> And we get Ascension off, and Pentecost.


I wish I got Liberation Day off. We don't celebrate it so as not to offend the Germans (because it's a european school) but seriously _fuck_ the Germans.
Since it's a european school we also don't get King's Day off. argh

We do get Ascension and Pentecost though. Thank Christ (literally?).

Anyway I had last week off and I have this week off too. Went to New York last week and getting help with Maths all this week.


----------



## ultraviolet (Apr 14, 2009)

I went to a Christian wedding. It was really nice. :)


----------



## Bombsii (Apr 14, 2009)

It wasn't much of a vacation but I went to Arras (france) for 3 days and it was extremely boring and dull.


----------

